# Deal on Makita 18V Set



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I bought this set for $190 a year ago. It's not quite that low, but it's still a pretty good deal at $214.

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LCT200...ower-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1307469310&sr=1-3


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

huh???

DM


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Sir?

G


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry.... the post makes no sense to me.

D<


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

WirelessG said:


> I bought this set for $190 a year ago. It's not quite that low, but it's still a pretty good deal at $214.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LCT200...ower-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1307469310&sr=1-3


 
I bought that exact set up today from The Home Depot for that price. One difference is that there is a sticker on the box that states the bag/carrying case is different than from what is advertised/pictured on the box you purchase the kit in. It's more padded plastic-y and shiny versus the cloth material pictured in that link.
The impact sold alone is $199. I already have and have had for a few years now without any problems (and I've dropped it from 30' from an extension ladder) the Makita 18 volt lithium ion hammer drill LXT setup.

You will never hear me complain about Makita, all bragging. Just an awesome, tough as nails, well balanced tool.

Me likey, me buy-ey.


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Got the same set a few years ago. Very nice tool! still going strong after 1.5 years of abuse


----------

